# Hi, I'm new!!!



## SweetDreamsAndNightmares (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi!
I wanted to introduce myself. 

My name is Sarah.
I'm a doll maker 

I recently began my first zombie doll and while most of my friends like her so far, I wanted to find some like-minded people to share my creations with. After all, not everyone likes Zombies.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, SD&N


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Sarah! I'd say you've found your "people".  Let's see some pictures....I love handmade dolls.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! You've found the right place to share. Go play some games so you get your 10 posts in then share those pics.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## kaybee rox (Oct 6, 2014)

I took a turn creeping up some thrift shop dolls this years. Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

hi there
looking forward to seeing your zombie dolls


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Sarah and yes we love to see pictures.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. What do you mean there are people who don't like zombies? Who are these strange people and how do we convert them?


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome and only scared of one kind of zombie.(Morning Wife) Would like to see pics.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome welcome welcome


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

WingThing said:


> Welcome and only scared of one kind of zombie.(Morning Wife) Would like to see pics.


pre or post cup of coffee?


----------

